# What brand food do you feed your babies???



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">The reason I ask is because I think the food I'm using is starting to cause tear stains.

I've been feeding Wellness since Gracie was a pup. I've recently switched her to the adult lamb formula...she loves it, however I've noticed that she is now getting tear stains. Its not the yeasty kind, but its something she's never really had before, even while teething. So, I'm thinking I need to switch her food since thats the only thing that has changed. I've since tried the chicken and salmon that Wellness puts out and she wouldn't touch it.

So, yesterday I spent a good portion of the day comparing different all natural foods and have narrowed it down to 3....*Natural Balance*,* Nutro Ultra * and *Merrick*. That said, I'm leaning toward Merrick because a local pet store carries it, which would save me a bundle on shipping.

Ok, so even if you dont use any of the above brands, what brand do you use.....are you happy with it, has it caused tear stains???

Thank you for any input.</span>


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">We feed Jinx Nutro Ultra Holistic
He loves it</span>


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I feed mine Natural Balance Venison & Rice, and for a treat at night if they have eaten all there dry kibble, they get Merrick canned (only about 1 Tbls.). Hope that helps.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Shayna was on Royal Canin Puppy dry food. Now she is on Innova Puppy and the California Natural Puppy (lamb & rice). All of these foods did not give her tear stains. She became somewhat finicky, so I started mixing wet & dry. Actually, she would eat the dry if I hand fed it to her, then I found out that she would eat it all if I mixed a tablespoon of canned with the dry. 

I started with the canned Innova Puppy and that worked well, not giving her tear stains. The other day, I went to the pet store to load up and decided to try other canned stuff. I got her the canned Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. Shayna gobbles this food mixed with her dry, but it seems that it's causing some staining. I also bought the canned Merrick. The people at the pet store highly recommended the Merrick. They said it was like people food and that even though Shayna is a puppy all the Merrick food is for all life stages. I bought a few cans of Merrick, but have yet to try it.

BTW, the local pet store I go to is small and sells all the premium brands and has consistently received good reviews as a knowledgeable pet store, so I trust their recommendations and have not been steered wrong yet (yes, I'm very lucky).

[attachment=6041:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I feed Nemo Iams. I did try Natural Balance for 3 weeks , but he was scratching and he just did not like it.
So I came back to Iams. Nemo has no tear-staining at all.. and the scratching has stopped.

Thanks, 
Andrea~


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">The odd thing is..Wellness has no dyes...however I have heard that lamb and beef can cause tear stains....do you think theres any truth to that?? 

Oh, I dont know maybe its not the food (lamb), maybe she's just starting to tear more....its very minor at any rate.</span>


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Jude n Jools have eaten Pedigree complete dry puppy food since little. I recently tried Iams because i thought a dearer food would be better for them, but they turned their nose up at it so i returned them to Pedigree puppy. I am now trying them on Pedigree small adult cause there's more variety & they really like that. Both my boys have a little staining.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:bangle">The odd thing is..Wellness has no dyes...however I have heard that lamb and beef can cause tear stains....do you think theres any truth to that??
> 
> Oh, I dont know maybe its not the food (lamb), maybe she's just starting to tear more....its very minor at any rate.</span>[/B]


Becky - I have never heard that about lamb and beef. Of course, that only means I never heard it - doesn't mean it's not true!
I feed Bonnie Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken. She loves it and it doesn't cause tear stains, and her poo is nice and firm.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:bangle wide">The odd thing is..Wellness has no dyes...however I have heard that lamb and beef can cause tear stains....do you think theres any truth to that??
> 
> Oh, I dont know maybe its not the food (lamb), maybe she's just starting to tear more....its very minor at any rate.</span>[/B]


I heard that the lamb helps tear stains









P.S. I want to hug gracie, she's adorable


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> QUOTE(2maltese4me @ May 10 2006, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=188082


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Awww, thank you! I'll be sure to give her one for you









Maybe I'll try and do a search later and see if I can find anything about lamb and tear stains. I chose the lamb forumla because its supposed to be easiest on the digestive system.

*Dont mind me and all the different fonts and colors.....I'm just enjoying the freedom to be able to do it







</span>


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is so picky he eats a little of everything. Wellness was the one food that didnt cause him tear stains but he hated it. He is currently eating a blend of Merrick, Solid Gold and a spoonful of Eukanuba soft food (the only canned food that wont give him the runs) to mix in the Angel Eyes to keep his stains away. He likes trying new foods, within 3 to 4 weeks he is bored of it and wont eat it anymore.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

First of all , nice to see you here









I feed *Natural Balance Duck and Potato*. Sparkey likes it. he used to have tear stains but I don't think it was from the food. he has been on it for a long time now. I only feed him dry food. his tear stains are gone for some strange reason. maybe it was just his age. looks like as soon as he turned a year and half it disappeared. I have Angle Eyes which I only used 1 tea spoon of it. but that was making him sick.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feed Royal Canine Yorkshire and my kids love it. I also feed wet food once a day - Natural Balance or Merricks.

I used to feed Wellness but my kids slowly refused to eat it. I have also fed Innova in the past but it made their poo really soft and stinky.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> QUOTE(jude'n'jools @ May 10 2006, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=188087


<div class='quotemain'>


> <span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Awww, thank you! I'll be sure to give her one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Girl


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola eat natural balance potatoe and duck (it is an allergy formula so i thought that might help with the tear staining)...her tear stains have gotten a bit better on it. i also give her tylan powder daily which i will soon reduce to a few times a week. i am very happy with the nb, she loves it and it is a great healthy food. for some variety, i am going to buy her the nb fish and sweet potatoe (still an allergry formula) next time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My three eat Redbarn dog food rolls (I order them from the internet) and their kibble is Royal Canin picky eater food. Jolie and Sadie will eat anything. Sassy is a challenge right now.......


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:bangle wide">The odd thing is..Wellness has no dyes...however I have heard that lamb and beef can cause tear stains....do you think theres any truth to that??
> 
> Oh, I dont know maybe its not the food (lamb), maybe she's just starting to tear more....its very minor at any rate.</span>[/B]


At her age the tearing may be due to teething. How old is she again?


----------

